# What creatures are these?



## barryd

Ever since early October when we were at Fontveille in the south of France which is on the edge of the Camargue we have had loads of these little creatures in the van. They seem to have got into the Bathroom through the roof I think but they will just appear anywhere and Im still finding them now at the end of December. 

I feel a bit bad as the only thing I can do is put them outside where they will surely die. They can fly and make a lovely buzz when they take off and I would guess they are of the Cricket family or something like that. 

I have no idea where they are staying in the van, I think they may be living in the roof and getting in the sky light.

Just wondered if anyone (perhaps Dave Penquin) knew what they were and what I should do with them. Mrs D would like to add that the van is spotlessly clean by the way. :roll:


----------



## EJB

How big are they.....would help?


----------



## barryd

About an inch I would guess, maybe a bit more with its antenna thing stuck out.


----------



## tugboat

Cockroaches, you're doomed!>


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I've always been fascinated by insects.

Your little beasts are what are termed "True Bugs" (and belong to the sub order Hemiptera Heteroptera - Well you did ask!!!)

They have needle like mouth parts (normally tucked under the body when not in use.) Some are better known as Shield Bugs.

Below is what I think is a clearer picture of yours:




.


----------



## Landyman

Makes you wonder what the little blighters are feeding on if they've been in the van all that time.

Hope they're not munching away at the wood in the roof. You'll find out one day when you reach the dizzy heights of 45mph and the roof blows off. :surprise::surprise:


----------



## tugboat

Aw, dammit, HS, we could have really got him wound up. You've gone and spoiled it.


----------



## barryd

Cor thanks HS, thats the little bleeders.

I hadnt thought about them eating the van.  Blooming hope not. I have seen them in the summer eat flies though. They are pretty quick in the warm weather but a bit lethargic when its cold (A bit like me). 

Every time I think I have evicted the last one a few days later another one turns up. Unless its just the same one coming back home each time.


----------



## randonneur

We had these in our house when we lived in France, we also had the green shield bugs. They usually came out of the stone walls in late Spring. Drove me mad. Whatever you do don't stand on them as they stink. Best thing about coming back to live in the UK we have got rid of them, can stand the spiders but them things were a menace. The walls in our French house were 2ft thick and I think they lived in there.


----------



## nicholsong

HurricaneSmith said:


> I've always been fascinated by insects.
> 
> Your little beasts are what are termed "True Bugs" (and belong to the sub order Hemiptera Heteroptera - Well you did ask!!!)
> 
> They have needle like mouth parts (normally tucked under the body when not in use.) Some are better known as Shield Bugs.
> 
> Below is what I think is a clearer picture of yours:


John

What damage can they do?

Should Barry be fumigating?

He seems to be more laid back about them than I would be till I got some assurance that they will not cause damage.

Happy New Year, John.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin

Stink or shield bugs - two types green and brown and bOTH are trying to find somewhere sheltered to over-winter. DON'T kill them or even hold them for too long as BOTH give off a nasty smell which is VERY difficult to get off hands or fabric.......

We have THOUSANDS in the seals of the double glazing units and they are VERY difficult to remove - the vacuum cleaner works well bUT they still make it smell......

They are simply trying to find somewhere safe to shelter AFAIK and will not eat the MH (or our seals)......

Just to keep you happy.... these are SOME of the insects found inn France that are related to that type;

Stink bug family

Very probably;

_*Nysius graminicola*_. Subfamily Orsillinae. Family: Seed Bugs or Ground Bugs (Lygaeidae).

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald

Get some 'Marine Isectrosol' think it's made by Rentokil. When I was a young engineer at sea my cabin was alive with insects , if I came into the cabin quietly and turned the light on it was like living wallpaper. Sprayed this stuff all around the crevices and never seen another insect for the rest of the trip .
spelling mistake , this is the stuff. http://www.rentokil.co.uk/fleas/diy/


----------



## barryd

Thanks for that further info. I don't want to kill them I quite like them. Will they die if I put them outside? I wonder if there's a bug sanctuary I could retire them to?


----------



## Christine600

I got some of these stinkbugs in my van in Italy in November. Thought I got rid of them all but a couple emerged after I got home. Don't think they will have much success in the norwegian winter.


----------



## JanHank

Most hemipterans feed on plants, using their sucking and piercing mouthparts to extract plant sap. Some, however, are predators, often of other insects but also attacking other animals including small vertebrates, while others are parasitic. They live in a wide variety of habitats, generally terrestrial, though some species are adapted to life in or on the surface of fresh water. Hemipterans (an insect of the order Hemiptera or bugs, such as an aphid, cicada, or leafhopper.)
are hemimetabolous ((of an insect) having no pupal stage in the transition from larva to adult.)
, with young nymphs that somewhat resemble adults. Many aphids are capable of parthenogenesis, producing young from unfertilised eggs; this helps them to reproduce extremely rapidly in favourable conditions.
_Humans have interacted with the Hemiptera for millennia.

_No don´t thank me, thank Wiki and the dickshunharry_
:grin2:
_


----------



## barryd

I had some dancing crickets once in a villa in Corfu. No really. You would put the stereo on and three of them would come and dance in formation on the speaker. 

Fascinating insite into the world of bugs thanks.


----------



## erneboy

Of course the crickets danced you tit. Haven't you heard of Buddy Holly and the Crickets?


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Of course the crickets danced you tit. Haven't you heard of Buddy Holly and the Crickets?


Oooof!! Where is the groan icon?


----------



## JanHank

Squeeze me, but they were the chirping crickets


----------



## Sprinta

have you got an import licence for exotic species? 

moreover didn't you declare your immigrants at border control?


----------



## tugboat

Blimey, Barry, I wouldn't want to be you right now (or ever, to be honest!)

Better sleep with one eye open tonight, and better wear a condom just to be on the safe side. Can't be too careful, what?

Ooerrr, I hope we'll hear from you tomorrow.

Maybe you should burn Hank and claim the insurance. Could you get home on the scoot?

Matt Damon could play you in the movie, he's got a weird face too.

Tum te tum.............I need gin.


----------



## Glandwr

Do they make good eating? 

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith

nicholsong said:


> John
> 
> What damage can they do?
> 
> Should Barry be fumigating?
> 
> He seems to be more laid back about them than I would be till I got some assurance that they will not cause damage.
> 
> Happy New Year, John.
> 
> Geoff


Sorry about the delay ............. our kitchen sink monobloc tap failed and it's been a bit of a nightmare to replace and fix. Now resolved. 0

JanHank got it right. The needlelike mouth parts are used for puncturing plant stems for their sap, and I think that includes Barry's. A minority can give a sharp bite, but I won't lose any sleep over his .............. 'cos it'll be biting him. :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:

A very happy and healthy New Year to Basia and your good self, Geoff. And of course, to everyone else on MHF.

.


----------



## aldra

Live andlet live

If it doesn't harm let it be 
Remember years ago 

Albert brought home a homeless man 
We ran him a bath

Cut off his trousers, his legs were swollen and we nearly killed him
Got a doctor in the morning

Admitted with heart failure and severe scabies

The hospital well some were infected

We who had kept him overnight on the settee,fed him
Been close

Nothing
It just shows 

You never can tell

A
Dra


----------



## greygit

barryd said:


> Thanks for that further info. I don't want to kill them I quite like them. Will they die if I put them outside? I wonder if there's a bug sanctuary I could retire them to?


 I would do that quickly as they may eat your fridge vent covers.


----------



## rayrecrok

The only thing that should be living in the van should have two legs walk upright, drink beer or cook yer dinner, everything else should be sent to their maker........

Oh dogs and cats are allowed, and for Webby his rabbit...

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> The only thing that should be living in the van should have two legs walk upright, drink beer or cook yer dinner, everything else should be sent to their maker........
> 
> Oh dogs and cats are allowed, and for Webby his rabbit...
> 
> ray.


"Gilbert" seems to have disappeared. The photo was taken on the fly screen in the bathroom but I didnt evict him. Dunno where he is. Hope he hasnt fallen down the thetford and if he has he had better blooming well stay there.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sorry Barry, but "Gilbert" has no chance of survival. Once he left his preferred food plant and hitched a ride around Europe, he was doomed.



.


----------



## barryd

Thats a shame but he has clearly been with us since early October and must have survived temps down to zero while the van was parked on the drive for three weeks before coming here. I suspect your right though. Even if he survives the winter in here he is going to wake up in the spring, jump outside into Teesdale and think its still winter. Maybe Ill just have to round them all up and drive back to the South of France for April and let them go.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Thats a shame but he has clearly been with us since early October and must have survived temps down to zero while the van was parked on the drive for three weeks before coming here. I suspect your right though. Even if he survives the winter in here he is going to wake up in the spring, jump outside into Teesdale and think its still winter. Maybe Ill just have to round them all up and drive back to the South of France for April and let them go.


We are off the end of march,so we can take them for you!:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong

barryd;1822801 Maybe Ill just have to round them all up and drive back to the South of France for April and let them go.[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like a 'cunning plan' of an excuse for your next French trip:wink2::smile2:


----------



## Penquin

We found one coming out of our car vent o Christmas Eve - he (or she) had obviously hiotched a lift with the idea of meeting up with Gilbert.....

but ow that you have mislaid him, our recent discovery has decided to explore Hampshire, but I didn't see him wearing wellies which are definitely needed as the rain has been "interesting".

So, when we go back to sunny (?) France next week he (or she) will have to find his way in this brave new world that he has encountered........

Dave


----------



## aldra

Now that is a sad love story

I'm having a little weep

How could you Dave??

Sandra


----------

